# Can't handle him



## Timeskimmer (May 18, 2009)

My hedgehog Milo wont let me hang onto him without gloves, he poofs up every time I walk past his cage and he pretty much hates me. I try to handle him frequently, but its hard when he just rolls into a ball. (When I got him at the pet store he was perfectly fine and playful but now that I brang him home he is just being grumpy. I brang him home on June 15th. He is 4-5 months old if that helps)


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

Remember that it takes many months for a hedgehog to become accustomed to a new home and owner. It hasn't even been 2 weeks since you brought him home. He is experiencing new smells and is likely still scared. When I got my hedgie it took over 2 weeks for him to un-ball in my hands in less than 15 minutes (I have had him for almost 2 months and he still balls when I pick him up). Please do not get frustrated. Does he have an igloo or hidey spot in his cage that he likes to hide and sleep in? Have you placed a old piece of your clothing that smells like you in the cage with him? This will help him become accustomed to you smell. At 6 months hedgies also go through quilling, which will cause them to be grumpy as well. 
Your hedgie does not "hate you" but rather than using gloves to handle him try using a blankie to make him more comfortable and perhaps dim the lights and offer treats to lure him out of his ball. Hedgies take a lot of patience and time to recognize their new owners. All hope is not lost.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't use gloves. If you need something to pick him up with, use a piece of fleece, or small towel. Remember that toenails can get caught in towels so don't leave him unattended with one.

Give him time. You've only had him for 2 weeks. Is he quilling? If so, that is probably the reason for the grumpiness. At his age, it could also be a puberty related grumpiness that often coincides with quilling but not always. Just keep handling him and spending quiet time with him, even if he is just sitting on you. Cover him when he is out on you so he feels safer and offer him some kibble or treats while you have him out.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Be persistant it will happen. 

I didn't see my hedgehogs face until after I got him home, it's been eight months and he still balls when I pick him up but he opens faster and sleeps on me now. Progress is slow but worth it. 

Good Luck


----------



## Timeskimmer (May 18, 2009)

I made a spelling error i got him in june


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

June is still really recent. If you hold your hedgehog in fleece blankets instead of gloves and leave him on your lap to sleep while you are reading/watching TV (or whatever) he will get used to your smell. 

All the suggestions already made are good ones and I hope you make progress.


----------



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

Mealie worms are amazing icebreakers.


----------



## Timeskimmer (May 18, 2009)

Thanks! Grr, my parents won't let me use a blanket instead of gloves. "What's the difference?" they say! Grr!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Try putting a shirt or small blanket into his cage that you have slept with for a couple of days. That helps him get used to your smell. 

The gloves probably stink and he is reacting to it.


----------

